# Crazy Circle Illusion! 8 balls moving in a circle or a straight line!



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2014)

Cool!

So it would also work with 9 or more balls?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I'll be dipped; So they are.  They're not even colliding with eachother.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 23, 2014)

Amazing! I watched it twice.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Cool!
> 
> So it would also work with 9 or more balls?


Not sure, but my guess is it would have to be an even number.


----------

